# Anyone live near Johns Cross Motorhomes?



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We live in France and need some new light fittings for our Swift Kontiki. Johns Cross have the right thing in stock but refuse to post to France. Is anyone able and willing to go there for us, buy 2 light fittings, package them up and post them to us? We will of course pay for it all - I can make a payment by PayPal or by bank transfer.

Our need is fairly urgent as we are going away on 1st November for 3 weeks and one light fitting fell apart on Monday!

Thanks for reading this!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Cabby's not far away


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I can do that for you, no trouble. if you order and have it sent to my address I will send it on to where ever you want.
Or as you say it is urgent I can go and pick them up on thursday, can you order them and tell them to have them ready for collection I can post them either same day or the friday. is this any help.

cabby


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Cabby that would be brilliant!

I'll get Penquin to phone and order them and pay for them for collection tomorrow. That will leave the postage to be paid for. Hopefully you'll trust us to pay you once they're in the post and then I'll send the money to you by bank transfer or Paypal, whichever suits you best. 

Thank you so much! Could you please pm me your name so we know whom to tell Johns Cross will be collecting tomorrow and I'll pm you our details so you know to whom and where you're posting!

Thanks again,
Lesley.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

What an excellent result...that's what I belong to MHF!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Fabulous isn't it! Just why people belong and utterly "right"!


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

cabby said:


> Yes I can do that for you, no trouble. if you order and have it sent to my address I will send it on to where ever you want.
> Or as you say it is urgent I can go and pick them up on thursday, can you order them and tell them to have them ready for collection I can post them either same day or the friday. is this any help.
> 
> why dont i like taxi drivers? lol,very nice gesture


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Behave, you will make me blush. 
PM sent

cabby


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Further pm sent!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Cabby gets a definite 11/10,

John's Cross has just gone down to a very low figure now....... why?

Previously I have had excellent service from JCM and have had stuff sent to me by post without problem.....

I rang this morning "Yes, we have two of those lights in stock, but no we will not post to France as it's too expensive" (thought to self - if I am willing to pay postage why should that be a problem......... :roll: )

Rang back after Cabby's kind offer "oh we only have one in stock, we might have more at the warehouse"

"Can you check?" "OK will do...." (back to electronic muzac)

"Yes we have two and will have them sent up tomorrow morning"

"Great, can I pay for them with my debit card please?"

"No"

"Why not?" much discussion then followed, followed by two further muzac breaks followed by;

"Company policy, cannot pay in advance, must pay on collection so we have you on video"

More discussion, transferred to Manager (Nameless),

"Peter changed the policy earlier in the year as could be challenged as fraudulent up to 6 months later, we cannot post to France as there might be problems, we cannot take the money in advance because there might be problems"

In spite of repeated requests for consideration as they are putting obstacles in the way, they are not willing to make any consideration at all. They have dealt with me in the past, have all the details and admit it comes down to trust - and that I am suffering because of their company policy.........

So IMO, as I explained, this will be my last contact with what was previously a very helpful company that bent over backwards to help their customers meet their needs. Now they don't, they are not willing to discuss or consider any possible changes;

"We do it this way because it has always been done this way" (The first salesman that I dealt with totally agreed with my similarity between that statement and why the BBC is in trouble over JS - because it was always done that way.......... :roll: :twisted: )

What a shower as regards sales of accessories, there is no answer but perhaps such policies are the reason why business is facing such problems - surely sales of even £50 are worth it?

Yours - disgusted of Aquitaine......... (well it's similar to Tonbridge) :lol: 

Dave


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Glad your sorted -

bit dissapointing that John Cross wouldnt post to France though - im sure you were willing to meet the cost


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sadly we're not sorted - see Dave's post above!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

MrsW said:


> Sadly we're not sorted - see Dave's post above!


Surely there are far better dealers than Johns Cross

I wouldn't go near the place after your experiences


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The problem is finding the right light fittings on the internet. Don't think we'll ever go near them again though!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They always had a great reputation even though Peter had an inbuilt ability to fall out with everybody......including this site :roll:


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Could not Cabby have gone there and paid over the counter for them and then posted them.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I feel it is too much to ask him to pay £50 upfront.

John's Cross were always top of our list for help and spares but not any more!


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I have order quite a lot of stuff from JC and they have always been very helpful. Even offering welcome advice on various subjects. Ian in the parts department there in particular has gone above and beyond to help.

My view is that they are very likely to have had good reason for doing what was asked, whatever that may be. ie possibility of fraud or things going missing when sent abroad.

This will certainly not stop me using them in the future. 

Sorry.

bill


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

What we asked was that we could pay for it today and Cabby would collect it tomorrow. We have a GB bank account and were happy to pay over the phone for it today so they had 24 hours to check the payment had gone through before it was collected. Then it was down to Cabby to post it and it would be our loss if he didn't. As we see it, it looks like they don't trust us. Otherwise why refuse a payment today and insist it was paid for by someone in store so they could record the payment being made on their camera?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As I said - they want whoever is buying the things on their video so that they can prove they took "all reasonable steps to prevent fraud".

OK, that I can understand BUT in the last few days we have oredered 2 new leisure batteries from Tanya for delivery in France, no problem they are happy,

we have ordered a selection of LED fittings from Alten Lighting - once again for delivery here and no problems.

It is not a problem with my account - they never got as far as having any details, it is simply "company policy".

There are times when "company policy" goes against service, this is one of them as admitted by their manager and their salesman.

My opinion of such "jobsworths" is less than complimentary.

Not a company I will EVER recommend again - although of you look back through my posts I have recommended them repeatedly AND been thanked by their boss Peter fot those actions when he was on MHF, sadly it looks as if all that has come to an end and they are now firmly on a list of companies that I will never approach again.

I believe that if one has a previously established record of dealing with someone without any problems - and there have never been between us in any of my dealings with them, that a company will think carefully about their actions in such a case rather than a simple "company policy" response.

Obviously they do not have the same thoughts.........

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Mrs W, you have a PM.

I am only sorry that I was out and did not see your PM until just now, I have replied.
I also explained why JC cannot accept your payment.I believe this is a correct explanation, not given by them, but I have had this from other businesses for the same reason, so no you are not being fobbed off by any means.

I am sorry that so many members seem to have jumped on the bandwagon without understanding the full reasons, maybe a touch of hysteria, or disappointment, am I being a tad too harsh.

cabby


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

cabby said:


> Mrs W, you have a PM.
> 
> I am sorry that so many members seem to have jumped on the bandwagon without understanding the full reasons,.
> 
> cabby


That's an understatement !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has everyone in France gone to bed, or is there a special prog on the TV. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> Has everyone in France gone to bed, or is there a special prog on the TV. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Thanks Cabby we are still awake (just) I normally fall asleep when the News comes on but we have literally just finished cooking and eating supper having watched The One Show with Dawn French (magic) and the Calendar Girls......

MrsW has just sent you a PM to say Yes and thanks VERY MUCH - I am sure it will have arrived by the time I spell check this and then post it...

Dave


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I cannot see any reason for JCM not taking the order and just posting to France - we buy from UK companies all the time in exactly that way.
The only conclusion is that whoever makes "company policy" has a policy to drag the company down. 
Alan


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

cabby said:


> I am sorry that so many members seem to have jumped on the bandwagon without understanding the full reasons, maybe a touch of hysteria, or disappointment, am I being a tad too harsh.


Are you going to enlighten us as to the full reasons? Without knowing them then people will form their own opinions.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't understand all the fuss over this,it's obvious that JCM are trying to protect themselves from fraud.If payment is made over the phone with a stolen credit/debit card and a third party picks up the item then the retailer is liable for the loss.

It's quite understandable why they would want you to be recorded on cctv picking up the item in these circumstances.

I agree that the posting abroad policy is not very good,surely they could offer insurance for damage or loss.Most retailers offer this option and it's disappointing that JCM refuse to post overseas.

There are 2 solutions to this problem......

1/
Make a direct bank transfer to the helpful member concerned,including postage with insurance and let him pay for and post the item.

2/
Find another retailer who is willing to post overseas.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> There are 2 solutions to this problem......
> 1/
> Make a direct bank transfer to the helpful member concerned,including postage with insurance and let him pay for and post the item.
> 2/
> Find another retailer who is willing to post overseas.


Thank you for your suggestions, your observations are correct I am sure, there is no point in discussing it further as they will not modify their response even though we have dealt with them by post before without any problems.

Sadly neither will they answer e-mails.........

We have used your suggestion of option 1 - thanks to Cabby who has been an absolute star and worthy of an MHF Medal - if such things still existed, he has more than gone "the extra mile" to help.......

We were also gratified to receive identical offers of assistance from other MHF members - once again MHF comes up trumps.......

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Blimey Dave, youre laying it on a bit thick mate.only driving up the road.and going into the post office for a bit of gossip.

cabby

ps. I see wakk44 has grasped the reason regarding credit fraud.I will however see what can be done about company policies for abroad. :wink: :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Pleased you got sorted Dave,I agree,well done cabby and all the other members for their offers of help.

We don't get medals on here so I have done the next best thing and thanked cabby.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> Pleased you got sorted Dave,I agree,well done cabby and all the other members for their offers of help.
> 
> We don't get medals on here so I have done the next best thing and thanked cabby.


Ditto. Well done that man!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

While not wishing to drag this thread out (which of course I am doing ! :lol: :lol:   ) check out this thread which I have just started......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1316824.html#1316824

I do not need to comment further..........

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Heartfelt thanks to Cabby who has been to JC today, bought the lights and posted them to us! It is members like him who make this forum so worthwhile.

Thanks again Cabby!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Well done cabby.


----------

